# Now Playing List FUBAR



## lruman (Feb 8, 2008)

Often (several times a day) my Now Playing List (pointer?) goes blank. I can occasionally get it back by holding down on the "up" key - often not. I can sometimes get the list back by watching live TV for a while or by using one of the other menu items. After watching TV for sometime (more than a few minutes) I can get the list of recorded shows back. The "blank" list always occurs after deleting or "clearing" a recording. But the list does not go blank everytime I delete or clear a recorded show. I'm running a zippered DTV Tivo (phillips 708) with the 6.2 kernel. Any ideas other than starting over? I thought I had "fixed" the problem when I "untweaked" and then tweaked choosing NOT to use the menu modifications. But no, the problem came back. Thanks in advance for any helpful fixes.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to look at the DNS settings you have set up for your network. This can be done via tivoweb.
The Blank NPL comes from the Tivo being unable to get to the internet.


----------



## lruman (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it doesn't really address the issue since this problem doesn't appear on my second TIVO unit that isn't connected to the internet either through a phone line or through my router. Anyone else?


----------



## Xtra7973 (Apr 6, 2006)

It's in the wiki, also search the forums as there are plenty of topics on it. http://www.dvrpedia.com/Zipper_-_SApper_-_Enhancement_Script#Blank_entries_in_the_.22Now_Playing_List.22


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

lruman said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it doesn't really address the issue since this problem doesn't appear on my second TIVO unit that isn't connected to the internet either through a phone line or through my router. Anyone else?


Dude, you are talking to one of the authors of the zipper, he knows what he is talking about. It has to do with DNS settings, doesn't matter if your other unit is affected, or whether either of them are connected to the router.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> Dude, you are talking to one of the authors of the zipper, he knows what he is talking about. It has to do with DNS settings, doesn't matter if your other unit is affected, or whether either of them are connected to the router.


Not to mention before the zipper I answered the blank NPL questions for nearly a year or so in my other hacking thread.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Not to mention before the zipper I answered the blank NPL questions for nearly a year or so in my other hacking thread.


What can you do? The guy has two whole posts and dismisses your answer immediately.

You can lead a horse to water...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Some people get mesome people don't
<shrug>


----------



## lruman (Feb 8, 2008)

OK, forgive me for not understanding your answer and for not having a million posts and for not bowing before the alter. Mea culpa. Perhaps my request for information was not clearly stated. I've reviewed the info on Wiki, etc. I'm still not convinced that I have a "slow" or "A blank/delayed Now Playing List". What my problem is that given a fully populated NPL, if I "clear" or delete any entry my NPL "pointer" is pointed "who knows where!" So in my now empty NPL if I hold down on the "UP" key and let the "blank" select line continue to advance upward for anywhere from 1 minute to "when I giveup and quit" I might actually get "back" to my NPL. Often not. If I then just watch live TV for some time (it varies) and then return to the NPL it's usually there - until I delete or clear an entry again. Then its all over again, etc., etc. My confusion is this: if this problem exists on one system and not on the other then I fail to understand how not being able to connect to the internet makes any difference. Forgive me if I implied that you don't know what you're talking about - I meant no disservice. The answer (still) makes no sense to me.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

That is indeed the blank NPL problem
The reason it happens is still a mystery. The fix, is not. The documented fixes in the Wiki will work.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

They should offer a class in "How to ask help from total strangers" at local community colleges. (with special emphasis on what constitutes an apology) It's sorely-needed, but would probably require a court order to get the people who need it most through the door.

You asked a question, received an answer (which is VERY likely to be the correct answer), and dismissed it because you disagreed with it. This has NOTHING to do with you not having a million posts or not prostrating yourself at the altar, but if you insist on believing that, go ahead and continue to try to fix the tivo on your own, and best of luck to you.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I haven't lurked around this part of the forum for a while. Nice to see some things don't change. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Wow, a semi-rude apology. Some things never change. If you'd done some searching before your post, you would have found many many many others who have the problem on a single Tivo on their network. As Gunny said the mystery as to why some Dtivos on a particular network have the blank NPL and others do not has never been solved. I, in particular, have the problem on one of my four units. Try the steps in the wiki. And your welcome.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> I haven't lurked around this part of the forum for a while. Nice to see some things don't change. Hows everyone doing?


Terrific JW great to see you sir.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> They should offer a class in "How to ask help from total strangers" at local community colleges. (with special emphasis on what constitutes an apology) It's sorely-needed, but would probably require a court order to get the people who need it most through the door.
> 
> You asked a question, received an answer (which is VERY likely to be the correct answer), and dismissed it because you disagreed with it. This has NOTHING to do with you not having a million posts or not prostrating yourself at the altar, but if you insist on believing that, go ahead and continue to try to fix the tivo on your own, and best of luck to you.


Woah I had to look up at my address bar for a second 
This place needs a Sewer though doesn't it?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

lruman said:


> Often (several times a day) my Now Playing List (pointer?) goes blank. I can occasionally get it back by holding down on the "up" key - often not. I can sometimes get the list back by watching live TV for a while or by using one of the other menu items. After watching TV for sometime (more than a few minutes) I can get the list of recorded shows back. The "blank" list always occurs after deleting or "clearing" a recording. But the list does not go blank everytime I delete or clear a recorded show. I'm running a zippered DTV Tivo (phillips 708) with the 6.2 kernel. Any ideas other than starting over? I thought I had "fixed" the problem when I "untweaked" and then tweaked choosing NOT to use the menu modifications. But no, the problem came back. Thanks in advance for any helpful fixes.


Out of curiosity, Did you at least give the mentioned fix a try or just skip it out of hand? Honestly this fix has worked most of time (OK every time I have had the problem). Only takes a second to try.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> Out of curiosity, Did you at least give the mentioned fix a try or just skip it out of hand? Honestly this fix has worked most of time (OK every time I have had the problem). Only takes a second to try.


I think that the box needs to be rebooted after changing the DNS for it to "take". Although I'm kind of embarassed to admit that I can't say this for absolute fact.
I had this pop up a few weeks ago when I removed two boxes off of my network that has internet access and hooked them up to one that does not. The blank NPL was giving me fits, changed the DNS to the routers address and that cured it, but like I said I seem to recall that a reboot was necessary for the new DNS to "take"?


----------



## DAccardi (Oct 26, 2008)

ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> I think that the box needs to be rebooted after changing the DNS for it to "take". Although I'm kind of embarassed to admit that I can't say this for absolute fact.
> I had this pop up a few weeks ago when I removed two boxes off of my network that has internet access and hooked them up to one that does not. The blank NPL was giving me fits, changed the DNS to the routers address and that cured it, but like I said I seem to recall that a reboot was necessary for the new DNS to "take"?


Yeah this is one of those deals that when it changes in MFS, a reboot is required.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

This thread feels like old times. :0 All we need is Tonythe Tiger to pick on me and we're all set.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Are you 99.9&#37; sure?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Are you 99.9% sure?


/finger


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh come on, G, you can be more original than that, can't you?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh come on, G, you can be more original than that, can't you?


oh wait
yeah 
/inger


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow - I feel like I've gone back five years. I think Gunny's lost it, though.


(although he's right about the problem. At least TRY it before you diss tha man!).


----------

